# My Lil Ranger



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Based on Bills Lil Ranger.







Of coarse made from a mesquite natural




















THANKS FOR THE DESIGN MR. HAYS


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is very pretty!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! I have a ranger so I know how nice they shoot. That's awesome, Rockslinger!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

lovely work mate,looks the business


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

that looks class mate - realy like it - john


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Impresionante , es precioso ,


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's beautiful! Elegant and charming.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great job!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Guys, It shoots nice with some of Texs latex.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Great looking shooter! You did that natural fork justice there. I like it!


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

Beautifull, simply beautifull


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Se ve muy chula Rockslinger

Excelente talla.


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

I love it you did a great job. Feel free to send that to me anytime you like lol. No joke great craftsmanship you do some awesome work.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a beauty, nice work.
Martin


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Love it. Really great job.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very very nice!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

nice looking slingshot nice design to good work to bill


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Rockslinger,

Very nice slingshot. I am sure that you feel the same as me. That there is not better wood than mezquite right??


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Rockslinger,
> 
> Very nice slingshot. I am sure that you feel the same as me. That there is not better wood than mezquite right??


Right on Xidoo,thanks


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Looking at the list of makers who complimented this slingshot I feel like I'm not qualified to stand in the group of those who like it. I'm very impressed.


----------

